# hingewiesen



## picasso

Tengo esta palabra en el contexto:

"es wird ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen, das die unterstrichenen Teile der Eintragunen in dem Auszug in Verbindugn mit Veränderungs- und Löschungsvermerkern gelöscht sind."

Si me pudieran ayudar a traducir el contexto en general del texto, es la portada de una apostilla...
Muchísimas gracias de antemano por su ayuda


----------



## User1001

Man könnte es auf Englisch mit diesen Satz sagen: "It will formally therein be pointed out, that the underlined parts of the entries in the excerpt with changes - and noted cancellations are cancelled." Ein Freund von mir hat es auf Spanisch übersetzt, und es ist gleich zu diesen Satz: "Sea entonces formalmente anotado, que las partes subrayadas de las entradas con cambios en el extracto - y los cobros correspondientes, han sido cancelados." Wenn jemand ein Fehler sieht, könnte er mein Deutsch oder Übersetzung bearbeiten. Hoffentlich wird das ein bißchen dir helfen!


----------



## gaer

tspier2 said:


> Man könnte es auf Englisch mit diesen Satz sagen: "It will formally therein be pointed out, that the underlined parts of the entries in the excerpt with changes - and noted cancellations are cancelled." Ein Freund von mir hat es auf Spanisch übersetzt, und es ist gleich zu diesen Satz: "Sea entonces formalmente anotado, que las partes subrayadas de las entradas con cambios en el extracto - y los cobros correspondientes, han sido cancelados." Wenn jemand ein Fehler sieht, könnte er mein Deutsch oder Übersetzung bearbeiten. Hoffentlich wird das ein bißchen dir helfen!


"es wird ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen, das die unterstrichenen Teile der Eintragunen in dem Auszug in Verbindugn mit Veränderungs- und Löschungsvermerkern gelöscht sind."

More context would help, but this is what I get:

It obviously points to the fact that the undlerlined parts of the entries in the abstract in connection to changes and deletion-notations are omitted.

An abstract, shortened form of something longer, has been written or created pointedly leaving out changes and deletions. The way it is said is very strange, with "Löschungsvermerkern gelöscht". The changes, I think have been left out, but the marks indicating text to be deleted have been omitted.

I'm not sure what the best translations for "es wird ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen" would be.

Gaer


----------



## kt_81

Mi intento:
Se ha advertido expresamente que los inscripciones en el extracto son borrados según las notas de...


----------



## picasso

tspier2, gaer und kt 81, Vielen Danke!! Ha sido una maravillosa ayuda, de verdad, no hubiera podido haber traducido con tanta presición si no me hubieran auxiliado, no saben cuanto les agradezco, me han ayudado a salvar mi trabajo, me salieron el viernes 22 que tenía que traducir unas hojas de una apostilla y pensé: Se acabó mi descanso el 25!!  Muchas gracias, me han dado una Feliz Navidad y lo mismo les deseo de todo corazón.
Picasso


----------



## elroy

tspier2 said:


> Man könnte es auf Englisch mit diesen Satz sagen: "It will formally therein be pointed out, [...]





kt_81 said:


> Mi intento:
> Se ha advertido expresamente que los inscripciones en el extracto son borrados según las notas de...


 The original German is in the present tense.  I would translate it as, "que conste que."


----------



## picasso

muchisimas gracias


----------



## gaer

elroy said:


> The original German is in the present tense. I would translate it as, "que conste que."


Well, how would you translate, into English:

"es wird ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen"

Gaer


----------



## elroy

That's a tough one, primarily because I don't think we'd use the passive voice in English in this context.  The closest translation that I can think of that's somewhat idiomatic is "May it be made known that" but that sounds too formal.  I think in English we'd render such a statement with the active voice: "We emphatically declare that..."


----------



## jester.

Wouldn't "ausdrücklich" rather be "explicitly"?


----------



## elroy

The literal translation would be "expressly," which is also possible (but I like "emphatically" more).  "Explicitly" would sound strange in this context.

I also wanted to suggest another Spanish translation, one that's more formal than "que conste que" - because I think the original German text is relatively formal: *nótese que...*


----------

